# Lone Wolf RPG - Any interest?



## Eternalknight (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm thinking of starting a Lone Wolf pbp here.  It will be set at the time of the first Lone Wolf book, _Flight from the Dark_, and mirror the events there (with deviations should the players do so).

You would need to have access to the core Lone Wolf RPG by Mongoose.  Anyone interested?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2005)

I am, but I won't be able to buy the book/PDF until Friday, so unless you fill up by then, yes, I am.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 16, 2005)

Excellent.  Just need a few more takers!


----------



## Dusk Fox (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm in, as I said on TotS.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 17, 2005)

Looking for at least two more players.


----------



## zevon (Nov 17, 2005)

I am interested in playing.  I remember loving the books ages ago, but don't have a decent in games shop in my little college town.  Can someone link me to a .pdf version?


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=161_210&products_id=1910


----------



## Endovior (Nov 18, 2005)

VERY cool... I'd probably buy and play this, were it not for the fact that I just spent the last of my money on Complete Adventurer.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 18, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> VERY cool... I'd probably buy and play this, were it not for the fact that I just spent the last of my money on Complete Adventurer.




Ask for a refund


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 18, 2005)

Side note: I just bought the PDF last night, and the book's beautiful, but the PDF _has no bookmarks_, which makes it a pain in the neck to use.  You can actually get a print copy for less money through amazon.com than you can get a PDF through DriveThru, if folks are buying the book.  Just a word to the wise.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 18, 2005)

So we have two confirmed starters?

Kajamba Lion
DuskFox

I want to have at least one more player, preferably two.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 18, 2005)

That's the look of things so far.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 20, 2005)

If we can get one more player, we'll get started


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 20, 2005)

I have the core book, and I'd be interested in playing if I knew the system better.  :\


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have the core book, and I'd be interested in playing if I knew the system better.  :\




Shouldn't be hard to guide you through it; it's just a version of d20, after all


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 21, 2005)

Count me in. Any guidelines on PC creation?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 21, 2005)

Sweet.  We're a go.    I'm *not* interested in playing a Kai Lord, by the way, so no one needs to worry about me wanting that role.  If no one else wants it at all, I'll take it, but I'm seriously considering a Dwarven Gunner of Bor or a Magician of Dessi.

Nick


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 21, 2005)

I am not fussy for the Kai Lord either, though I wouldn't say no if we needed one. The classes I am keen on are the Shadaki Bucanneer, the Sommerlending Knight, the Magician of Dessi, the Brother of the Crystal Star and if we can go further afield the Sage of Lyriss (my personal favourite but I understand if we want to keep clear of the Magic fo Magnamund stuff).


----------



## Dusk Fox (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, that's a good question. I don't want to play any of the mage classes, so count me out for that. I might play a Kai Lord if everyone's backing away from the class, but I'm not fussy beyond "I do not want to be the spellcaster." Let us know what classes are available to take (just the core book, Magic of Magnamund, Darklands, Toranese Archer, stuff from TotS, et cetera).


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 21, 2005)

Excellent!  

As for character creation, the easiest would be to either have everyone as a Kai Lord or no one as a kai Lord (although that means a bit of re-jigging re: Sommerswerd).  Still, that gives me more room for improvisation.  So, if no one objects, let's go no onee as Kai Lord.

I have access to the following books:  Core Rulebook, The Darklands and Magic of Magnamund.  Alas, I don't have the issue of Signs & Portents with the Toranese Archer in it.  

Create 3rd level characters.  Use any source I have access to, if you also have access to it.  Post them here, and once done, I'll post a link to the start of the campaign!


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh, and everyone should come up with a reason as to why they are visiting or very near to the Kai Monastery for the Feast of Fehmarn.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 21, 2005)

Cool. If it is OK with everyone then I will go with a Sage of Lyr from Magic of Magnamund. Sage's are scholar swashbucklers who travel the world seeking knowledge and challenges. I will come up with a PC concept, stats and background and post them here tomorrow.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 21, 2005)

Sage of Lyris is fine with me


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm going to pick one of the two I suggested earlier tonight, so I'll let y'all know what I'm running with soon.

Oh -- I should mention that I'm going to be away from my computer from Wednesday night until Sunday or Monday because of the Thanksgiving holiday.  Just an FYI.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 21, 2005)

So the group is so far:

Kajamba Lion - Gunner of Bor/Magican of Dessi
Dusk Fox - non-magic PC
Skywalker - Sage of Lyr

EKnight, do you want us to come up with prior connections? I could see my PC travelling with either a Gunner of Bor or Magican of Dessi.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll leave that up to you guys.  It won't matter either way.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm going to run with a Magician of Dessi.  I'll have him posted in a bit.

Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 22, 2005)

A rough draft...any suggestions for a name?  I used the default array for stats (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8) — should I change that?

*Edit*: Rolled scores and have arranged to taste.[sblock]*Couglas*
Male Magician of Dessi 3; Size M; End Die 3d4+6; End 16; AC 12 (+2 Dex); BAB +1, +3 magical; Atk +3 melee (wizard's staff, 1d6), +3 ranged, +5 magical (wizard's staff, up to 2d6 magical damage, cost of 2 WP); SA; SQ; Fort +1, Ref +2 (+1 Dex), Will +7 (+2 Wis, +2 class); AL Good; Str 10, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 16, Wis 17, Cha 16, Willpower 25.

*Skills, Languages*
Concentration +8 (6 ranks/2 free, +2 Con), Heal +7 (4 ranks, +3 Wis), Knowledge/Arcana +9 (6 ranks/2 free, +3 Int), Knowledge/Planes +4 (1 rank/1 free, +3 Int), Occult +11 (6 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Synergy/Knowledge/Arcana), Perception +9 (6 ranks, +3 Wis); Sommlend, Northspeak, Eldreth. 

*Abilities*
Crafted items have +1 bonus to hardness, 50% more endurance than normal; base speed 30 ft.; empowered childhood; magical combat; one people; willpower; fate's blessing 1/day; wizard's staff.

*Elder Arts*
Sorcery.

*Equipment*
Wizard's staff, explorer's outfit, backpack [bedroll, 4 days rations, bullseye lantern, 5 flasks of oil, 50 ft. silk rope, 10 tindertwigs, antitoxin], 13 gc, 4 silver.

*Description*
74 yrs. old, 6 ft. 0 in., 172 lb.  Brown hair, green eyes, slight frame.  Serious to a fault, Couglas is a typical citizen of Dessi -- a traditionalist and very patient.  His promises are unbreakable, and once a person earns his trust, he'll find that the young magician is extremely generous and forgiving.  He finds himself at the Kai Monastery for two reasons: geopolitically, he's there to propose an alliance between the Elder Magi and the Kai Lords, while personally, he's hoping to access their libraries and read more about the ancient past.[/sblock]


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 22, 2005)

Lone Wolf characters are a bit more powerful; they use 1d10+8 for stats.  I'd say just roll for them; I trust you all.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 22, 2005)

I rolled them.  The first time I rolled a d8+10 (oops), which led to some high scores, but then again, so did the other.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 22, 2005)

That looks fine.  As for a name, there is really no set pattern to Lone Wolf names, so anything should be fine.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sono Cavliara*
MaleSage of Lyris 3; Size M; End Die 3d6+6; End 20; AC 20 (+3 Mastercraft Leather, +4 Dex, +3 Heaven's Sheild); BAB +2; Atk +7 melee (mastercraft rapier, 1d6+1, 18-20 x2), +6 ranged; SQ see below; Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +4; Str 12, Dex 19 (+2 from Chosen Star - Iaos), Con 14, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 15.

*Skills, Languages*
Acrobatics +6, Athletics +3, Bluff +7, Concentration +4, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +6, Gather Information +5, Knowledge (History, Nobility and Warfare) +6, Occult +4, Perception +5, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +6. Not sure on Languages yet.

*Abilities*
City of Origin - Quarlen (various benefits including a mastercraft rapier, leather armour and poignard (when proficient)); Sagicious Concetration (detect magic up to 2 rounds per day); The Sword is as Mighty as the Pen (use class level for BAB when using rapier); Path of Rewards - Common Friends (75% chance of finding room and board for a night free of charge including for 2 companions); Heaven's Shield (+3 AC); Chosen Star - Iaos (+2 Dex); Sign of the Stars (may grant others +2 Dex for 3 rounds).

*Equipment*
Mastercraft rapier called "Rook"; Mastercraft Leather (more to come).

*Description*
Sono is a 23 year old who grew up in Quarlen fighting the oppression of the Lyris nobility and in particular the dread Lord Amosi. Both of his parents were Sages and they were killed by Lord Amosi's forces whilst defending a local village who refused to pay overbearing taxes.

Sono lusted for revenge and is considered to be "hotheaded" by other Sages. In the victory over Amosi where he could get satisfaction, Sono did not play a part. Too head strong, his anger led him to act on his own before the others and he was captured before the battle. Whilst the battle raged, Sono was tortured and forced to watch on impotently. 

Disgraced and unsatiated, Sono left Lyris seeking atonement. He seeks to bring the ideas of freedom and justice to other countries in a selfless manner. However, his still fights his own failures that dog him and struggles to not let his emotions get the better of him. Sono has travelled to Sommelend as the bastion of resistance against the Darklords. He hopes that he may learn something here as well as teaching others. Where better to start than at the home of that resistance, the Kai Monastry.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 22, 2005)

Alright, that looks good.  Just waiting on DuskFox then!

As I understand it, this week is thansgiving for you in the USA isn't it?  If so, and you guys want, we'll start the game early next week, if that suits you better?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 22, 2005)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Alright, that looks good.  Just waiting on DuskFox then!
> 
> As I understand it, this week is thansgiving for you in the USA isn't it?  If so, and you guys want, we'll start the game early next week, if that suits you better?




Sounds good. BTW I live in NZ and will be offline on the weekends which are Friday and Saturday for you guys in the US.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 22, 2005)

Skywalker said:
			
		

> Sounds good. BTW I live in NZ and will be offline on the weekends which are Friday and Saturday for you guys in the US.




Well I'm in Oz so it's Saturday and Sunday for me!


----------



## Dusk Fox (Nov 23, 2005)

I could've sworn I said I'd play a Shadaki Buccaneer. Oh well. Guess I didn't.

I figure I'll be at the Monastery in Kai custody, having been captured while in the possession of some sort of stolen Kai artifact. I admit no guilt, merely agree that I was, in fact, in possession of the item at the time.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 23, 2005)

No problem.  One you've done up your stats and posted them, we'll get underway.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 23, 2005)

Dusk Fox said:
			
		

> I could've sworn I said I'd play a Shadaki Buccaneer. Oh well. Guess I didn't.




Awesome. Sounds like we may have a few Errol Flynn style swashbuckling fights amongst the PCs


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 25, 2005)

How are you going with that Buccaneer, DuskFox?


----------



## munari (Nov 27, 2005)

*Room for one more?*

I was playing an online Lone Wolf game that has fallen under, so I thought I'd see if you still have room for one more player. Let me know.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 27, 2005)

Yep we do, that would make four.  What did you wish to play?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm back.  I'll finish fine-tuning my PC's background tonight.

Nick


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 28, 2005)

Not a problem.  I plan on starting ASAP; still at least waiting on DuskFox's character, as well as munari's.


----------



## Dusk Fox (Nov 29, 2005)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> How are you going with that Buccaneer, DuskFox?




Well, I've been out of town since before you asked, so... the answer is, "I'm not going anywhere." Sorry.

I'll be working on him today and tomorrow, and should have something finished by Wednesday night. Sorry for the slow going, but I'm nowhere near a computer on Tuesday nights, and since I'm playing catch-up tonight, I'm not likely to finish before I have to sleep.


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 30, 2005)

Cool.  Let us know when you are done.  I'm itching to get started!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey, Eternalknight.  Any suggestions for why a Magician of Dessi would happen to be in that area?  I've added a name, so once I have a reason to be there, I'll be good to go.

thanks,
Nick


----------



## Eternalknight (Nov 30, 2005)

Study?  Maybe an ambassador, to propose an alliance between the Elder Magi and the Kai?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2005)

Right on.  Those could work together well, too.  Thanks for the suggestion, too — I'm quickly realizing that I'm not as familiar with the source material as I used to be.

Nick


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 30, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Hey, Eternalknight.  Any suggestions for why a Magician of Dessi would happen to be in that area?  I've added a name, so once I have a reason to be there, I'll be good to go.




Dreams and visions also work well for the Dessi. Vague visions of impending doom provide strong and everlasting motivation for PCs until such time as the PC has bonded with the other PCs and has other motivations. Considering the future to come, the bond between the Dessi and Kai will need to be strong.


----------



## Dusk Fox (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey, what happened to my character sheet?! I posted it here like a week ago! *grumble*

Okay, I'll post it again in a few. That's so, so frustrating....


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 11, 2005)

It musn't have gone thorugh, as I didn;t get an email from the boards to say a new post had been done.


Ok, so who is still around?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm still around.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 11, 2005)

Me too, though I was close to giving up.


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool, well hopefully Dusk Fox can post his character at the earliest and we can get started!


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry for the late entry, but..
Is there room for one more?

I'm pretty flexible as to the class (I was thinking Shianti, but a Dwarven Gunner could be cool, too.  Or just about anything else.)

If there's room, please LMK, and I'll try to work out a character ASAP.   
(FYI, I'm usually online all day, every day, barring weekends, so posting shouldn't be too much of a problem for me.)


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 14, 2005)

Well so far, we only hava Kajamba Lion and Skywalker who are definates, as Dusk Fox doesn't seem to be around much.  I say go for it.  If you can get a character posted we will start ASAP>


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 14, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> Sorry for the late entry, but..
> Is there room for one more?




Actually, I am going to bow out of this one so if it is OK with EK you can have my spot. I am soon off on holiday over Xmas and it would be a difficult start for me.  Thanks all for the time though.


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 14, 2005)

No problem.

I'm almost tempted to call this quits; we have only one person who has shown dedicated interest (Kajamba Lion), and now possibly ShadowDenzien; if anyone else wants to join, please let us know!


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Dec 14, 2005)

Alright, well, I'll be optimistic, and go ahead and roll up a (female) Shianti.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 14, 2005)

Just checking in.  I'm still here.


----------

